# grooming and bathing



## Mimtex (Oct 28, 2006)

I was going to bathe Lucy today but after reading posts about matting etc.,
I thought I might need more information. First, what's the best shampoo to
use that can be purchased somewhere locally in Dallas. This baby needs a
bath so I don't have time to order the shampoo that someone suggested in
a post a while back. Do you use a creme rinse (is that the same as a detangler)?

Also, does anyone know a good groomer in the Dallas area?

Thanks......Margie


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Margie I didnt realize you were in Dallas. 
So am I!

There is K9 Commisary which I get a lot of stuff from. They just moved. I think they are on Mockingbird now, East of Greenville. 
Ill ask my very knowledgable groomer and give you some advice. 

Ill pm me with some info after I ask someone a couple of questions. 
IS your pup in full coat. Im trying to remember, you got a puppy, right?
If the puppy is still a baby and doesnt have much coat, I would go ahead and bathe it yourself. You can use a decent shampoo. I have even used Herbal Essences. I just wouldnt do it all the time. A lot of groomers will cut out mats instead of brushing so beware of that. 

Also we have a club here in Dallas, Red River Havanese Club. We do a lot of fun events and the members are really helpful. There are some photos on here of our Agility event, if you ever want to meet other Havanesers. 

 
Melissa


----------



## Mimtex (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Melissa

Yep -- I'm in Dallas too! Park Cities -- and you?

Lucy is a puppy -- 14 weeks, so she's not in full coat. She does need a bath
though so today I'll give it a try. Should I try blowing her dry or just towel
dry?

Would love to meet you sometime!

Margie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I wasn't quite sure where exactly to post this question, but I figured it would belong in the grooming sections. How often should the anal glands be expressed in the Havanese. I am asking this because last weekend I went to the Vet ( Oreo's second shots), and asked his opinion on this. He told me that in his opinion, it shouldn't be done very often because he feels that naturally, if the diet is proper, the glands should express themselves. He told me he checks at every visit, but at Oreo's tender age he felt it would be more traumatic than helpful. He advised me not to let the groomers do it and that is only needs to be done if we observe him scooting or having problems. He feels if done often, it would actually cause the gland to be used to manual expression and would not function naturally. Any insights? How often do you find your Havs glands need to be expressed, if at all? 
I know this is a subject that I have not seen mentioned often, so I thought I would ask for any clarification. I also didn't want to start an individual thread entitled "Anal glands" either.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

As a former groomer I agree with your vet. Unless Oreo has problems, let nature take its course. "If it's not broken don't fix it".


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Make sure the dog is COMPLETELY brushed out before you bathe it. Otherwise any matting will get greatly multiplied.

We've never had to express the anal glands on any of our Havanese.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for that info  I kinda felt that the vet had a valid point, so I will stick to leaving Oreo "Au Naturel".


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I also have Never had to have them expressed on mine. I think the best idea is "if it aint broke, dont fix it"!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I never had a problem with my dog Asta . I never had them expressed and the groomer never said he had a problem . I think good diet is important and sufficent water and exercise .
My friend has had major problems with her dog Tulip and she has had to have surgery . She is now on a special diet as well as just kibble ID from the vet . I do not personally recommend it - too much corn and you could probably do better with some of the new high end wet brands . She adds just 2 tablespoons to her dish .. She free feeds and this is not recommended either . 
I have been told exercise is very important so be sure to walk the dog not just play with the dog .. Cosmo seems fine for now and the groomer never said boo ..


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie's groomer said same thing! Let nature take its course unless there is a problem...Vet assistant said small dogs need it done - however - they don't have alot of expereince with havanese...groomer said he looked good and we would know if there was a problem - ie scooting!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I had a question on grooming On yoda all his head hair falls in his eyes and it seems to grown in that direction is there a trick to get his hair to grow more naturally to the sides.As of right now Yoda hair is in his face all the time and he looks like a littl rag mop.His hair on his head is frizzy and always has been frizzy is there any way of correcting this.It gets really bad with the weather raining seems to bring the frizzy out more.Poor little guy.He wont keep rubber bands hair peices in either any one know of a why to brake him of taking them out?? I remember reading here but now I cant find it but when does the adult coat come in and the puppy coat leave?Thanks for any idea any one might have Susan


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

*Grooming*

Just a little suggestion re coming through mats, etc. Although Darby's mats haven't been very serious so far, I found a wonderful comb. It's called Evolution Rotating Pins medium comb. It says it untangles pet's coat, pins rotate while grooming and it removes loose hair. It is the best. So far, it glides right through Darby's hair. Darby is so tiny, but even though it appears this comb is for dog's bigger than he is, it works great on his coat. This is what the comb looks like: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0006NJ8FE/ref=dp_image_0/102-4586120-5080135?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen"]







[/ame]
I did not buy it on Amazon.com, but I see you can get it there. Whatever, you can type the name of the comb in your search engine and come up with a few places that sell it. Amazon sells it for $7.99.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a question on their hair. How fast does it grow? Does it grow more during certain seasons the way dogs with fur have seasonal coats? I am asking because...
Last June, Kodi was shaved down due to excessive matting. Since that time, his hair has grown back, but it is not that long coat like some of your dogs have. I would appreciate your comments.


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

*How fast hair grows?*

I can't answer that one because Darby is only eight months old and 4-1/2 lbs (he is the teeny tiny variety) and my first Havanese. He just had surgery on January 30th, and his hair is growing back on his tummy and the scar is nearly covered. But that doesn't really help you with your questions. I would be curious, too, about how fast the hair should or does grow. Penny


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

After 30 years at his job, the company my husband works for has decided to close their Lincoln plant. With this news we decided to try and go 12 weeks between haircuts for Cooper. Jim and I both swear that since we made this decision, his hair is growing MUCH, MUCH faster then it ever did before! I will keep reminding myself of the horrible cuts my dogs have received at ****Mart and not be tempted though!

Beverly


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Beverly. Sorry to hear your husband's plant is closing. You can give your life to an organization and it doesn't seem to matter in the end. I will be thinking of you and praying things work out. 

I am not sure how fast hair grows because I am still waiting for my Hav. I know my sister-in-law does a short puppy cut on her Hav every 6 weeks. That is a lot!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The hair on Dusty's leg was shaved very short for an IV when she was spayed in mid-november. It's now about an inch long. I've been told the hair growth varies a lot, just like everything else about havanese coats! 

Best wishes with the job situation. 30 years is a long time, and big changes are always stressful.

We lived in Omaha for 4 years while my husband attended Creighton, but then we fled for warmer lands (we grew up in sunny San Diego). We did catch the college football bug though. Go Huskers!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

DAJ Hey what part of S.D did you grew up in I live in North county. what a small world LOL


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I grew up in Escondido. My husband's parents still live in Escondido, and my parents now live in San Marcos in the Deer Springs area. We drive out from Arizona a few times a year to visit. We still love it out there. We're looking forward to taking Dusty to the beach, but last time we were out she had just been spayed and couldn't get wet yet. She loves water, so I think she'd like it.
Have you tried Yoda at the beach?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

It is a small world my in laws live in Escondido I live in San Marcos next time you come out we need to hook up and have our little ones have a play time ,. I have not tried Yoda at the beach as of yet we have had some weird weath so Im waiting till it gets warmer.I cant wait to do that but with him going threw the puppy coat ugh!!! I would hate to take him there.LOL


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words. Thiry years is a long time. He's been there since high school and we always assumed that he would spend his whole working life there. Now with age not on his side and 30 years of very specific, specialized experience, job hunting is proving to be very challenging.

Beverly


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I have a question on ear cleaning. Do any of you out there remove the hair from the inside of the ears. Oreo's ears are very hairy. He is not having any trouble with them, and the vet said to rip out all the hair would most likely cause inflammation and discomfort. Could any of you share your advice and experiences with this?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The ears stay cleaner if the hair is pulled. There is a product called "Ear powder" which is really just rosin that lets your fingers get an easy grip on the hair. Just sprinkle a little in the ear and pull a little bit at the time. Pulling it doesn't seem to bother them if you just pull a little bit at the time. This is just the hair down in the canal and not on the leather.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just saw the picture of the comb posted earlier. The best tool for getting out mats is the Universal brush-the red ones made in Germany. But you don't just grab the mat and drag the brush through it. The Universal brush is curved because you use sort of a rolling motion with it more to separate the mat than to drag it out. If you've ever seen anyone "card" wool it's very similar.

Pam just found a good pin brush that works really good too. It has softer bristles and a softer pad that the bristles mount in than the Christensen brushes. The brand name is Mazan.

It can take up to three hours to brush the mats out of a REALLY matted up Havanese.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you Tom. 

Speaking of Chris Christensen, I ordered the Ice on Ice concentrate and it arrived today. I am eager to try it out on Oreo, as I have heard rave reviews about this product. I will let you know how the product stands against our Canadian winter weather. Poor pup loves his walks, but always comes home drenched and muddy on his belly and legs. Because of this he gets all stinky and needs baths 2 times a week. So here goes


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

WhitBmom,
I would really like to know how the Ice on Ice product works for you. I haven't given my pups a bath in about 3 weeks. First we had the ice, and now we have the mud from the melting ice. It's a losing battle. But, I think I will have to bathe them this weekend. They smell!

However, I noticed that Kodi's hair feels a little softer. Maybe he needs a little longer between baths to get the natural oils flowing?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I will let you know how it works for me. I think I will have to give it a few days of brushing and using it too. Today was the first day, and what I liked is that it really helped me get throught the knots Oreo gets around his bummy and his genital area. He didn't fuss so much this time and I could tell it was more bearable for him.

Tom, thanks for the info on ear cleaning. Oreo has TONS of hair in his ear canal and it is getting waxy. He isn't digging or scratching at them, but I want to prevent ear infections. Especially because right now I am bathing and grooming him myself. I will try it when he is nice and calm. When the hairs are plucked out, do you clean them with anything?


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Since this is my firts Hav, I am totally in the dark about the differences of shampoo products for my little guy. Other thatn when he has gotten groomed professionally on towo occasions, I have used Johnsons Baby shampoo. It did leave him a bit dry and full of static, but I attributed this to the dry air. Should I be using a special product to shampoo? And a conditioner? What do you recommend and what is Ice on Ice? 
Thanks!


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Beverly,

I cut Daisy myself and she looks pretty good. If you would like to give it a try, I will be happy to give you a demo. Just let me know .......

Sharon from Omaha


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our Schubert also has more than enough ear hair. The best ear cleaning stuff is by Animal Dermatology Labratories. There is the cleaning solution and that's followed by the flushing and drying solution. It's only sold at vets. It really does a good job of dissolving the wax and junk the best of any of those products we've tried including some other products also bought at vets.

You just pour some of the cleaning solution in the ear, rub it with the leather closed keeping him from shaking for 30 seconds or so and then let him shake. It will break loose all the dirt and then the ear is swabbed out with cotton balls and the flushing and drying solution done the same way.

This is after pulling the hair. The ears then stay clean for several months until the hair grows back.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a whitening/stain removing shampoo or product for the face (mustache/chin)?I changed his food to one without any dyes or beet extract already,the water is good,and I think I've tried at least 6-7 different shampoos,and a stain-removing gel,but nothing has worked .His top mustache is turning brown naturally(no staining)but the sides and chin should be white .Any ideas would be appreciated!Thanks!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Lynn: If the mats are really big it helps to split them with scissors. Cut down in the direction of the hair not across the mat. When you brush, work from the bottom up the mat. What kind of brush are you using? Sometimes a slicker brush will work better than a pin brush to work out mats. It takes time. Work at it a little at a time and give Casper lots of treats and breaks.

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, when you find the secret to the white mouth let me know. I haven't found anyone who knows the solution yet. Lots of ideas, but nothing works if the dog has a tendency to be colored around the mouth (pinkish, orange or brownish on the white hair). I think it is mostly caused by the dog licking their face.

I take that back, one time I was told that if you keep their mouth hair dry & clean, which probably means wrapping it, then it won't happen. That's a lot of work and inconvenience for us (and probably misery for the dog).


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote: "When you brush, work from the bottom up the mat. "

Pam does it the exact opposite of that. She starts towards the outer end of the mat and separates it going down the hair shafts. I've never seen her take scissors to one. I've been the dog holder while watching her do this for MANY hours.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly,
That doesn't give me much hope! 
The one thing I did try once was 1/2 perioxide,1/2 milk of magnesia,corn starch to thicken,leave on till dry,or overnight,comb out.This did lighten it,but I felt bad for him...and as it dried it fell off in little white balls everywhere. Messy.A hav person told me this,so I felt it safe to try,but it took me 2 weeks or more to get enough guts to try it.I was afraid it might hurt him or burn his skin,he could eat it etc. 
I'm hoping for a miracle!I see alot of light colored havs,some hav it,some don't and I think ,"how do they do that"? I'm hoping someone has the secret out there!
Julie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie,
I don't mean to be discouraging. I think some Havanese are just predispostioned to having saliva staining. If you only see it around the mouth, that's probably what it is.

The peroxide, MOM & peroxide recipe is a long-time Maltese tip. I didn't have any success with my white-faced Hav, but found that keeping her face dry was even better. It doesn't eliminate the discoloration, but it does minimize it.

I think your guy is perfect with whatever color is around his mouth! He sounds like a fabulous Havanese from all your other posts. 

- Kimberly


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Tom: I'm not good at explaining, when I said bottom I mean the part towards the floor. (outer edge) I give up I can't explain what I mean. We do it the same way. But in really bad mats slicing them in half will shorten the time of working them out. I would not do this to a show coat.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kimberly,
No,I'm teasing....actually from a breeder like yourself,it actually makes me feel better. It's kinda nice to know I'm not just failing at the grooming mom role! 
I didn't realize the m.o.m. mixture was a maltese trick...that's nice to know.I actually have been battling the "stache"as I call it from the first day we got Quince.That means for almost 6 months!I'm still going to try,but I do feel better just hearing from you,that it is just sometimes not over-come-able..not sure that's even a word!Your pictured dog on the site here looks pretty stain-free...your not holding out on me are ya?LOL! 
Seriously,thanks....if you hear of anything,or find something that works please let me know.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

One thing that is important to remember is to comb out your Hav BEFORE you give them a bath! It will minimize the matting that might occur while shampooing and rinsing. So, give your dog a good brushing, getting out all the mats first, THEN bathe him. Otherwise, those mats will be next to impossible to get out once they've been wet!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes! Marj is so right. Don't bathe a matted Havanese. It seems to set the mats.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wondering.....
The past week or so when I brush Kodi, I notice he is not matting as much. In fat, he is hardly matting at all. Is this because I am brushing him more consistently, or is he in his adult coat? He is almost 16 mos. old. He is also getting a softer coat, still wavy and bushy, but it doesn't feel like frizz.


----------

